# Bodysuit ideas?



## CavySpirit (Feb 24, 2013)

I did make a DTD with the help of my little bro, but since he's not really sure how to make one it ended up being too tight.

So I'd like to know if there's another method with just using measurements. Here's what I keep imagining would work:
-Measure all the way around wrist, ankle, start of arm(under shoulder-armpit), start of leg, etc.. and add one inch on each measurement so it's not totally tight, then cut them in half and make a 2-side pattern. Then I can cut that in half for the back and add the zipper portion as well as draw on the markings in a flat, 2-D shape.

So the pattern will be kinda like this:
http://fursuit.tanidareal.com/savoy/body/body_pattern.jpg

But based completely on my measurements. Will this work? I've got enough fur to make a bodysuit, but only once. I don't have any scrap fabric to make a test suit out of. Is there any uber cheap non-stretch fabric I can get for this purpose? I'm just worried about messing up since I've only got enough fur for one body lol I also have a 7inch zipper for the back(I am going to sew it in using this method to hide it-> http://fursuit.livejournal.com/4518669.html ). I'll be using DF long pile faux fur.

Any tips would be great! ^w^ Or links to tutorials on how to make a bodysuit without a DTD as well! I really could not find any, but maybe someone knows of one that I have not seen? c:
Thanks!


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Feb 24, 2013)

I usually use muslin http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muslin for testing my patterns. At Jo-Ann's it runs two dollars a yard and up.


----------

